# Dufay : O Gemma Lux



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

I am very much interested in this record, which is unfortunately out of print. Only some insane priced copies available through Amazon for example. So, from where can I get this closer to 20€, can be cheaper also?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Geez! You're right. Way overpriced. Perhaps I should sell my copy.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, make my day


----------

